# Sorted***Wanted: bargain 31.6 carbon seatpost



## Kernow_T (12 Dec 2017)

Schoolboy error meant I sold, very cheaply, a seatpost I should have kept - relied on Google for information rather than walk the 15 yards to the shed to check.
£10-30 (absolute max) posted


----------



## Kernow_T (18 Dec 2017)

Sorted thanks


----------

